# Not really sure if anything's wrong



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

Tell her the truth  I'm sure there will be and have been worse things said to her. And any decent barn owner will know that every barn isnt for every person. Some people prefer show barns while others prefer a laid back atmosphere. Doesnt mean either is wrong or bad. I'm sure she'll understand if you're upfront with her


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Pfb, you want to be at least Level 2 according to Parelli, right?  Weeelll, in Level 2 you must start to solve your own horse issues; so trust your gut on this, & I'll support you in saying that_ I_ trust your gut when it says you want to move to the new place!

Hope to hear that you've moved horse & life is good again!


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, thanks. RW is right, not every barn is for every person.

Northern, I think my gut's been telling me this since the first week. I think my horse is sensing it too.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to board my horse at a place which was objectively just great - tending to his natural needs, wonderful in general. But something seemed amiss and I finally listened to my gut and moved (among other reasons, but this was one of the main). Since then he's been so full of spunk and sparkle I had never seen him before, so I encourage you to listen to your gut as well!


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Saranda, yes, that's just how I feel. Are you really in Latvia?


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like YOU may not feel like the barn is a good fit.. maybe YOU need more socialization as well. And that is absolutely a reason to move barns. If YOU arent enjoying it, and your horse isnt... time to move! 
Was at a barn that worked for my horses... they were pastured together ( just the 2 of them..) and the care was good... but I just did not fit in with most of the others. They were a hard drinking kind of group- lol... I tried to fit in, really I did. But did not realize how much i did NOT till I changed barns ( totally unrelated reasons... ) Am at a barn where the people are more MY type. 
What I am saying is maybe YOU are unhappy and it is rubbing off on your horse..or how you THINK your horse is feeling. But if something is not a good fit, move.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I stopped by both places today and will move tomorrow morning. I told both owners that they are fantastic, but I was looking for something a little different with boarding. The place I'm leaving said I'm always welcome to come back. 

And I think I have more in common with the people at the new place.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Good luck with the move!
And yes, I'm from Latvia.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I moved my horse today. I went an hour earlier to chat with a friend at the place we were leaving. The BO came out and chatted. Everything went well. This small town here where my horse is at is like Peyton Place . Everyone knows everyone, like the barn owners, managers, trainers, boarders. It's like musical chairs sometimes, and they are always swapping horses to get a compatible horse for their boarders. 

My horse got there and was not upset. Then she went in with a mare that chased her around, LOL. Some squeals. I think she was okay with this place. I could sit at a table and clean my tack where she could see me. That's nice.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad to hear you decided to move and everything went smoothly. Most BOs have been in the business a long time, and they will understand that their facilities will be perfect for some, and not for others. 
Post some pics of the new living situation! <3


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, pics to come.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Old Place first 2 pics. New place 3 last pics. The first pic my horse is so far back you can't see her.
2nd pic was the common area/wash rack
3rd pic is the new paddock
4th is jumping ring. There's also a formal Dressage ring.
5th is new common area. Stall and tack are about 20 feet away


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Dressage ring


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I just have to say that I'm jealous of all the green you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It looks really nice - hope it all works out for you


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

SEAmom, yes, it's very green here, but Florida has a funny shade of green. Not like green up north.

I think both places are fine. I do like things being around the barn. As you can see on pic 1, I couldn't even see my horse back there. 

Today when I walked up to the barn, she nickered at me from the paddock. When I walked away later to leave she nickered at me. I hope that means she's happier.


----------

